# Knitted Charity Jumper 2-4 yrs



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Knit with 8ply and whatever needles give you a good tension - Usually 4mm, or 4.5 or 5mm as 8plys do differ.


Cast on 70 stitches

Work 18 rows rib (K2P2) or (K1, P1)

Work 48 rows in stocking stitch

Cast on 40 stitches at beginning of next two rows for sleeves (150sts)

Rib 30 rows - these 30 rows can be knitted in all rib OR knit the first 40 sts of each row in stocking st and rib the next 70 and knit the last 40 sts in stocking 

Next row: Keeping pattern correct knit 55 sts, cast off 40 sts, knit 55 sts (this is neck opening)

Next row: Keeping pattern correct knit 55 sts, cast on 40sts, knit 55 sts. 

Work 30 rows as before

Cast off 40 sts at the beginning of next two rows (70 sts)

Work 48 rows in stocking stitch

Work 18 rows in rib

Cast off and sew up side seams and under arms.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

This sound like a wonderful pattern. If I could see a picture I might make it. Thanks jinx


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

It is a very eay pattern to knit my friend and i have just sent some over and they have a little hat that goes with it


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

jinx said:


> T If I could see a picture I might make it. Thanks jinx


I have not got a picture, but there is a picture here of the smaller version. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-87852-1.html

This pattern when knitted up is a larger version of the same jumper - so looks the same but has long sleeves.

So this one is for 2-4yr olds approx and the other for newborns.

Hope this is clearer than mud.
Have fun knitting it.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you for the picture. It is a great pattern.


KnittingVal said:


> jinx said:
> 
> 
> > T If I could see a picture I might make it. Thanks jinx
> ...


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for this, i've just knit one very similar for a baby,and was thinking it would be nice for a toddler if i knew how to upsize,so thanks again.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

wow thanks for the pattern - sounds awesome. Adding it to my todo pile. Blessings


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Is it closer to a 2 or a 4. That is a big difference in size.


----------



## nan.0803 (Oct 29, 2011)

In the 5 inch doll patterns, which one were not complete (not test knit)?
Thanks.


----------



## everreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

Um!! what is 8ply please 2 x 4ply maybe, I would really like to make these jumpers so thanks for sharing, I'm in the UK


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

everreddy said:


> Um!! what is 8ply please 2 x 4ply maybe, I would really like to make these jumpers so thanks for sharing, I'm in the UK


 it's DK.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I made the one origanally posted using Red Heart Worsted Weight yarn and a size US #6 needle. It will fit a one year old nicely. I love the pattern and will be making the larger one as well. Thank you for the pattern. Edith M


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thank you for the picture. It is a great pattern.
> 
> 
> KnittingVal said:
> ...


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you for asking about what 8ply was


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

How would this work on a knitting machine? I don't hand-knit.
Also, no ribber so just the single-main bed.
I have Brother KH940, KH930 and the KH 270 (this is the bulky 9mm one).

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Ok just saw the double post. I apologize and have deleted the double post.

Rhyanna


----------



## tgrbts (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm sorry What is a jumper? To me a jumper is a dress that you wear a shirt under?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, in the states that is a jumper. However, other places a jumper is what we call a sweater. jinx.


----------



## tgrbts (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks I do love learning all the different terminology from everyone.


----------



## wendy1588 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you. This is the pattern posted in wee print from Scottish Lass. Bookmarked along with other lady who posted on Fish and Chips site.
Taking patterns to a knitting group. Gals will be thrilled with something 'new' to knit up for donations. We can pool our odd ball scraps to make one-of-a kind sweaters!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing


----------

